# Compaq presario 1200 no prende



## Isfrit (Jul 4, 2008)

hola, me llego una compaq presario de un conocido y me la esta vendiendo en $250 pesos pero el problema es que no prende, me dice que al apagarlo le daba con el boton, forzando el apagado, y cuando se le ocurre apagarla desde inicio, "apagar equipo" no volvio a prender.

Y pues la oferta esta bien supongo. Nada mas quiero saber si tiene compostura por que no me quiero quedar con una pc inservible y de plano no hace nada cuando le pucho el boton de encendido. Alguien  puede ayudarme?, la bateria esta cargada y cuando lo conecto a la corriente el led de corriente directa prende.

 ops:


----------



## capitanp (Jul 4, 2008)

probaste puentear el boton de encendido?


----------



## Isfrit (Jul 4, 2008)

buena respuesta deja checo


----------

